# Max playing with his elders!



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

Almost like looking at a mirror effect lol these are maximus friends which are my neighbors dogs :hug:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

At least Max is getting a positive attitude from the neighbors dogs on the other side of the fence. Dogs that run loose in my neighborhood charge my fence and my boy now has an aggressive attitude toward other dogs. 

How do you still have grass in your yard, mine looks like your neighbors with a path?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Tuke does this with my neighbors Pomeranian. I'm not too sure they are friends though.


----------



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

I never noticed how bad their grass is until now lol! I have another video of Max trying to play with the pit. Max is always full of energy and wanting to play. I'm very surprised that max is only 6 months and the other dog is alot older and he is just as big as him!


----------

